# jim wolf turbocharger



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

whats the difference between the hs turbo and jim wolf turbocharger


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are the same. they are both ball bearing t28's, or Disk Potatoes...
peace
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

am i right on this? im pretty sure...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm fairly certain HS gets their turbos from JWT.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

maybe the guys in the turbo section might know?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JWT does not offer their own turbo kit for the GA16. If your talking about the turbocharger itself the question is not properly phrased. The turbo HS uses is a Garrett T28 that is an OEM Nissan turbo the the pulsar GTi-R. JWT sells these turbo's seperately, while HS uses them in their kit.


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

lol laemens term please


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> am i right on this? im pretty sure...


Yes you are.

Mike


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think what he is trying to say, is that JWT only offers a turbocharger, while HS makes a whole kit, using the JWT turbo. is that what you meant?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

NightCrawler said:


> lol laemens term please


It's not a good idea to come to the turbo forums without knowledge of turbo terminology. That's like coming to a gunfight with a 2x4


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the disco potato turbo is offered as an option for the HS kit. the regular kit comes with just a t28/t3 hybrid turbo, and its not a ball-bearing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> the disco potato turbo is offered as an option for the HS kit. the regular kit comes with just a t28/t3 hybrid turbo, and its not a ball-bearing.



correction...all hotshot kits now come standard with the disco potato... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> correction...all hotshot kits now come standard with the disco potato... :thumbup:



damn...wait...i thought it said it DID come standard on all kits now...im sure of it...but now i cant find it on the site...it just says NOW FEATURING THE DISCO POTATO....so yea it might be an option....nevermind me--> :dumbass:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Your right.*

I talked with HS last week and all of the kits now use the DP turbo. They had to re-do some of the IC piping as well as the Down Pipe, that is the reason some of you may not have all of your piping. The price wen't up as well. I believe they told me $3900 give or take when I talked to them. Worth it IMHO as you are getting a better overall setup!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wes said:


> I talked with HS last week and all of the kits now use the DP turbo. They had to re-do some of the IC piping as well as the Down Pipe, that is the reason some of you may not have all of your piping. The price wen't up as well. I believe they told me $3900 give or take when I talked to them. Worth it IMHO as you are getting a better overall setup!


 :jawdrop: not fair not fair! :bs: :balls:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide be pissed if i had just bought the kit and now they have the ball bearing t28...hahaha...well, the price went up if its any kind of consulation...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

The main advantage to teh DP turbo is response. I am already having enough traction issues with my car so I cannot imagine how the DP will be. Freakin crazy..... 

I am happy with the T28 thus far and it can make more WHP than what I am making with it. I believe the DP is good for 320 WHP and that is pretty close to makign it a backpressure nightmare. I guess time will tell. 

Regardless the DP will have more potential with larger injectors and MAF than the 370/S14 combo.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> The main advantage to teh DP turbo is response. I am already having enough traction issues with my car so I cannot imagine how the DP will be. Freakin crazy.....
> 
> I am happy with the T28 thus far and it can make more WHP than what I am making with it. I believe the DP is good for 320 WHP and that is pretty close to makign it a backpressure nightmare. I guess time will tell.
> 
> Regardless the DP will have more potential with larger injectors and MAF than the 370/S14 combo.


Wes is correct... as for traction issues..haha... I tore through a set of Toyo T1S's in a matter of hours just playing around.. damn expensive fun...haha

The T28 is more than enough, you won't be disappointed..


----------

